# 64 impala on 30s



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

I found this link and thought it was the crazyest thing ever take at it
64 impala On 30's


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Apr 2 2009, 03:46 PM~13465953
> *I found this link and thought it was the crazyest thing ever take at it
> 64 impala On 30's
> 
> ...


Dumb ass! Fucked up that nice car! :angry:
*ARE YOU F*UCKING CRAZY?*I'm a newbie and even I know better than to post some crap like that! You better move this topic homie, you are gonna piss a lot of homies off posting shitty ass donks in the hydro section let alone donks at all. We don't want to see em! :twak:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

1. Repost
2. Ugly
3. ...
4. Profit


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Apr 2 2009, 12:46 PM~13465953
> *I found this link and thought it was the crazyest thing ever take at it
> 64 impala On 30's
> 
> ...


its the stupidest thing ive ever seen


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Apr 2 2009, 01:46 PM~13465953
> *I found this link and thought it was the crazyest thing ever take at it
> 64 impala On 30's
> 
> ...


looks like a fucking truck get that shit out of here ...... what a waste


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 2 2009, 03:54 PM~13466024
> *1.  Repost
> 2.  Ugly
> 3.  ...
> ...



3. *GAY!*


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

i am not saying i like it but i give the guy props for all the time and money he put into this ride. its something different


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Apr 2 2009, 04:23 PM~13466232
> *i am not saying i like it but i give the guy props for all the time and money he put into this ride. its something different
> *





:uh: 




Youre From Gainesville, No Wonder... :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

looks like my lil boys hot wheels :biggrin:


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Apr 2 2009, 04:23 PM~13466232
> *i am not saying i like it but i give the guy props for all the time and money he put into this ride. its something different
> *


Give this guy props for fucking up a classic? *Not!* It's not about if you like it or not, it's the fact that it looks shitty and it's treason against lowriding! :machinegun:


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

ok man i just thought you guys would want to see this because i am pretty sure it is the only one. and i think you guys did want to see it or you have never clicked on the topic in the first place. i would never do this to my 63>My 63 impala but i just thought it was crazy to see someone do this. :0


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

R.I.P. to the '64 :angel: :tears:


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Apr 2 2009, 04:32 PM~13466304
> *ok man i just thought you guys would want to see this because i am pretty sure it is the only one. and i think you guys did  want to see it or you have never clicked on the topic in the first place. i would never do this to my 63>My 63 impala but i just thought it was crazy to see someone do this. :0
> *


It's all good homie! Just busting your balls.  
I just learned that you don't post stuff like that anywhere on LIL, everyone will bust you for it. :nono:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Apr 2 2009, 02:23 PM~13466232
> *i am not saying i like it but i give the guy props for all the time and money he put into this ride. its something different
> *


you can never judge the amount of work put into a car by a single, distant photo.

and its not very different,just a 10 year older car than the rest of em.

anyways, respecting effort put into building a donk is like congradulating the pedophile with the most kiddie porn


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

fuck that shit shoot that bitch!! :machinegun:


----------



## team we be strokin (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 2 2009, 04:31 PM~13466728
> *you can never judge the amount of work put into a car by a single, distant photo.
> 
> and its not very different,just a 10 year older car than the rest of em.
> ...


THAT"S FUNNY SHIT.... pedophile with the most kiddie porn 

donks are gay nomadawut!!!!!!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Apr 2 2009, 02:46 PM~13465953
> *I found this link and thought it was the crazyest thing ever take at it
> 64 impala On 30's
> 
> ...


Didn't they cut the roof of that car???


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i actually like it. Nah fuck that shit. they just ruined a perfectly nice 64. stupid asses.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 2 2009, 08:21 PM~13467992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coquina beach couple years ago right thats the 1st time i seen it. :uh:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Apr 2 2009, 07:24 PM~13468024
> *coquina beach couple years ago right thats the 1st time i seen it. :uh:
> *


Lol Yup that would be the day!! Fucking thing was crazy!!lol


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

DAMN RIGHT ITS THE ONLY ONE!!! everybody else has enough sense not to do some garbage ass shit like that. betta be the last one... go fuck up a four door!!! what a fuckin joke. tasteless builders biting fads. mindless people fuckin up classics. there should be a fuckin fine for that incompetency :guns:


----------



## pimpinlincoln (Apr 13, 2007)

there should be a law for stupid shit like that to kill an impala like that.......................... :rant:


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpinlincoln_@Apr 7 2009, 10:09 PM~13513682
> *there should be a law for stupid shit like that to kill an impala like that.......................... :rant:
> *


  :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Apr 2 2009, 11:46 AM~13465953
> *I found this link and thought it was the crazyest thing ever take at it
> 64 impala On 30's
> 
> ...


Good thing there only 10 body mounts to make that car normal again well besides the table cloth paint job


----------

